# My heart died!!



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

There is a 3 and a half month old german shepherd, who's a runt and has "serious sight problems". 

AND MY HEART DIED!!! D: Lol!! He is the cutest freaking thing ever!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww.................. look at that face! He's adorable.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know right?! I died when I saw it lol. I told them if they couldn't find a home, I'd willingly take him - just use my dog as a "guide dog" for that dog xD For outdoors and such lol... That would be so funny seeing a lil' dog guiding a soon-to-be-large dog


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Ugh. I JUST fixed my Cute-O-Meter! It burst again! Thanks.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

You're welcome xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The lady sounds very positive about me having the pup. She has been breeding German Shepherds for over 20 years, and he is the first blind pup she has had! Some people were saying that it was "only right" to euthanise him, but she won't. She wants him to have a chance!

My plan:

Uhh....the coffee table will have to go. I handmade it, and it's a very unique, tree stump table!! 

Training: Making a home base. I may only let him be in the upstairs, therefore the door should be home base. If he gets confused, I can take him to home base, and we can do it all over again.

Sound: I'll get Gurgi in on this one. Bells! Who doesn't love bells? He'll be able to hear Gurgi.

Smell: Anything in the "danger" zone I will have a soft scent like vanilla on it, so he knows there is something there!

More training: Dogs are smart. Especially german shepherds. He'll be taught words like step up, sit, stay, wait, easy, down, left, right, etc.

Outdoors: For walking, it will be a bit more difficult... But once he knows where I am, he shouldn't worry about wandering into me or anything. Dogs are good for that (sometimes!). Gurgi may also be "tethered" to him, while on walks... Meaning that lovely short clasp/rope that allows you to walk two dogs safely on one leash? We might try it.

Furniture: don't touch anything. Leave it. >.>


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Make sure that you can see his parents hips and elbow results and not just go by what the lady says even if she has been breeding 20 years. Also know what the scores mean as I'm not sure what number is considered 'bad' over there. 

While in well-bred shepherds dysplasia is pretty rare nowadays it can still crop up and is not something you want to have to deal with. 

We have always feed extra calcium to our GS puppies to get their ears up. When they teeth their ears will sometimes go floppy so don't panic too much. Shepherds should also be kept fairly lean as like all big dogs it is bad for them to be carrying too much weight, particularly as puppies. You do not want a roly poly puppy. It is better to be slightly underweight while growing than slightly overweight. 

Have no idea about the blindness thing as I have never had a blind dog before.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, both parents are 100 pound(ish)... That's all I know xD

She feeds him all raw meats, no actual dog food. For Gurgi I feed very good dog food and raw meats...

I think I have seen one badly bred german shepherd... His body was too long, hips too wide, front end too tall, and body wasn't the best form either. His ears were too set apart, and nose too long -.- (and he became a service dog? A fake one, actually, will a temperment problem!)


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

100 pounds sounds pretty heavy for shepherds. Our female who is all muscle and is 59cm tall (so only 2cm under the maximum height for females) is only 60 or so pounds. Even our big gawky male is not much heavier. 

There's plenty of badly bred shepherds out there. We see them come to dog club and our dog before the ones we have now was pure backyard crap. Half her litter and the sire died from health issues and due to her build she managed to get bloat and die.

Bloat is also a big killer of shepherds so make sure you take precautions to avoid it. We feed twice a day instead of once and you should always wait at least an hour and a half to two hours before and after feeding in regards to exercise. 

Also sometimes people make the mistake of thinking that because GS puppies are fairly big they can do a lot of walking and exercise early on. You just have to remember they are still just big babies and you don't want to damage joints.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I feed my pup twice a day =D then we laze around after :roll: lol!! I tend to walk during the afternoon.

Well, he is a runt, so I highly doubt he'd be more than 60, he might be as small as 40 unfortunately... But we'll have to see. 

Oh...he has never been on a leash. o_o


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It's funny when the pups come out for the first time to dog club (they are usually quite young). They usually try and back out or chew on their leads or just stop altogether and refuse to go anywhere. I think it's something they get used to pretty quickly. Teaching to walk quietly without pulling or plowing through the bushes like a wombat can be harder. 

Shepherds are great. I love our three. They are big trouble sometimes though! I remember one time our older two rode the baby gate (divides the kitchen from the lounge and dining) all the way to the ground one night after jumping on it to bark at the cats. Other times you will go down and there will be tea towels on the ground, chairs knocked over, the back door open, mud everywhere and our two females wrestling on their beds. My boy Ares was up on the bench this morning very silently and sneakily licking the brand new sour cream I'd just opened. 

My mum has been slacking off on obedience because we show our two females but I am making her take our 8 month old again once she comes off heat as they get too out of control if you don't keep it up.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

German shepherd 
Haven't raising those in years
Lots of energy dog
Just make sure u play or walk it each day 
100 pound 
That's heavy
I guess the parent are the big long hair german line
Those guys get kind of big n scary


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Puppy! Squee!!!

And I love big dogs as they're usually giant teddy bears!^_^


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

*dad and mom!!!*

These are the parents. The first one is mama, and second is the father. However everything I read says they should be more lean (which I have seen some excellent weight on other GS dogs, these ones seem a bit more stocky.

Sorry the dad pic is so small LOL.

The nice thing is about them, the eyes - I don't mean color or shape, I mean I have seen some nasty eyes... Like on the one GS that was severely unstable to be a service dog - he had the eyes that told you he would snap on the smallest thing! Both the parent's seem to have softer eyes, very calm. (I love being able to do that  )


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm holding my breath!!! He is coming today - I wasn;t able to meet her in a town 20 minutes away, so I'm giving her 20.00 for gas to come here (her idea  ) Yay!!


On top of that we're looking for a house to rent (or rent to own?) so the pup has a secured fenced yard, and Gurgi can be out there too.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

German Shepherds are wonderful dogs. When I was growing up, my parents only had German Shepherds, big wonderful babies when raised right.
Blindness isn't much of a problem with dogs, since most of their input is from smell and hearing. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't know if you've considered this, but do you think the GSD pup could help Gurgi's anxiety?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's what I thought too hahaha!! Maybe they can do each other a favor... Gurgi hates being alone, so what if he isn't alone? GS pup will be apprehensive and uncertain... Gurgi can be his certainty? :lol: I will get a jingly bell for Gurgi, which I've read is a good idea so the pup knows he is there.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow I never knew shepherds weighed so little...

My American pit bull terrier/Staffordshire bull terrier mix is 70 pounds... o.o and he's short xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: well I will say I have seen some awfully large german shepherds... And I don't mean fat o_o Might've been a cross. Or...Just a very large GS :lol:

I have to move my hand made table. Dean said get rid of it. I RAWRED. >.> I made it with my dad. Granted, it is dangerous to legs and blind alike, but I won't _get rid of it_. I'll move it. If I had to part with it, I would sell it. Then be without the sentimental value (worth a bajillion  ) plus... I worked really hard on it ;(

(ignore the stuff in the background I'm moving stuff and making it blind safe.)


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Better to be safe than sorry, LOL! That's just a beacon for a teething pup!!!

With Eye problems, a leash is critical  He is an adorable puppy! I hope you take very good care of him~

I love how GSD's ears flop when they are younger


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ohhh yeah lol a leash is a MUST. They used to make a stiff lead, but they discontinued it... BLAH!! D: That would've actually been a great idea.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

his eyes are crossed outwards and I found he can see heavy shadows and brighter lights... that is it. 


Anyways, anyone got names?? =D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, an update...

Dean named him Scott... after Cyclops actor from X Men?? Anyways, all I keep thinking is "beam me up, Scottie!" xD

ANYWHO... The pup does very well in a crate. Sense of security, I guess.

Also... I question the blindness. Yes, he runs into things. HOWEVER, how his eyes are crossed, and there's a few times I've seen his head "shake" side to side as if to off set the balance in his eyes... Perhaps he has double vision? If it is in that case, like humans, maybe he can get used to it - while surgery can happen? I dunno xD I have to research it lol!! He doesn't follow your movements, but he can see where you went, mostly, or close to.

Otherwise he can see shadow and light.

As for stairs: Yes, the infamous stairs!!! First time pushing and pulling, lifting his paws for him, second time Gurgi got him to go upstairs, and third time he did it on his own, slowly. This morning, he did it by himself, no support, no pulling, no pushing!! :shock:

Thing to work out of him: 

1. dominating is NOT okay.
2. biting hurts!! Biting means no playtime. (as we know we take on the roll of littermates!)


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Keep watch for swelling on his eyes. My badly bred JRT was blind from lens luxation and eventually both eyes had to be removed. The whole area around the eye swells and is very painful.

Did the parents have all the tests done for eyes. elbows, hips? If not I see some expensive surgeries in the future for Scottie :|


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Keep watch for swelling on his eyes. My badly bred JRT was blind from lens luxation and eventually both eyes had to be removed. The whole area around the eye swells and is very painful.
> 
> Did the parents have all the tests done for eyes. elbows, hips? If not I see some expensive surgeries in the future for Scottie :|


OMG I'm so sorry! Poor baby!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Both parents had tests done. Scott is the first blind pup she has gotten in 20+ years breeding.

I'm thinking he has double vision... He follows large movements (slowly, but he does)

BTW random question.. Is fundraising for a surgery for a pet/animal, legal without a permit or license thingy?


----------



## Meggy2105 (Jun 3, 2012)

Just thought I would offer my opinion

My friend has a Old english Sheepdog (aka the dulux dog) who is as far as we are aware 90% blind. He seems to see dark shadows like scottie. If I have any advice to give you it would be to get a Halti or Head collar for him. My friend found that Jeeves would see the car shadows passing at speed and wanted to chase them, and as you can imagine even as a pup he was extremely strong. 

We tried leading him with her other dog but as he grew the other dog was getting dragged round like a tin can on a string. Sometimes I have to admit it was rather comical. We tried harnesses but they just encouraged him to pull, so we tried the Halti. Now both Owner and Jeeves are safe and Sasha isn't being dragged around anymore. 

Just a thought


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm I'll look into the halti =DI just want something that gives me control, without hurting him. And I know since he is a strong dog, even as a pup, and he's been coughing because of the collar >< But, he got up the stairs again by himself <3 

Also, anyone know where to find a stiff lead leash? I won't need it when he is bigger, but even if I can fashion on for now.

PLUS!!! Awesomest landlord guy, said he would hold the place for July, then when we have the damage deposit it's ours <3 2 bedroom basement suite, but it has a fenced yard!! And he loves animals. And so does the person upstairs haha. It'll cost us 875 which includes our utilities...compared to here, which is 750 not including any utilities, and it can ttoaly 1100-1400.... Hoorah!!

-gets run into- OW!! x.x yes, a fenced yard will be awesome.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Hmm I'll look into the halti =DI just want something that gives me control, without hurting him. And I know since he is a strong dog, even as a pup, and he's been coughing because of the collar >< But, he got up the stairs again by himself <3
> 
> Also, anyone know where to find a stiff lead leash? I won't need it when he is bigger, but even if I can fashion on for now.
> 
> ...


Awesome! I wish I had a fenced in yard...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So do I - which is why I sought out to find one xDD He needs the fence, because he gets tangled with a leash o_o

OW!! I need to wear shoes xD his dopey adult feet hurt.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm starting a journal for him  http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=104901 to show the progress! Plus I'll plague it with pictures and videos, of course


----------



## ClassicCharm (Jan 17, 2010)

Glad to see you were able to give this guy a chance  Have you by any chance gotten a vet's opinion and/or diagnosis of his eyes?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Not yet. We are noticing his eyes are focusing a little better, we may give him a couple months before getting his eyes tested, and we still will even if they do improve, just to make sure there is no major problem such as in the back of the eyes, where fluid could be building up or pressure on the nerves


----------



## ClassicCharm (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah, that would be my FIRST concern. The problem with eyes is that typically problems go from bad to worse more quickly than with other areas of the body, and take a longer time to heal once treated. 

I'm very glad that he seems to be getting better  He's a pretty cute guy!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks  EVERYONE loves him lol. It's one of those "aww a puppy" and it doesn't help he is playful like a puppy, and has one floppy ear >< lol!


----------

